# Dry Axle Weight For Ob 28bhs, 26rs Or 28rsds



## oshields

Just found the Towing Calculator in another thread. Does anyone know the dry axle weight for the OB 28BHS, 26RS, and 28RSDS.

Who is towing with a Tundra and what TT do you have? How's it working out? What do you bring with you? We are considering upgrading our TT and I'm worried about weight. We're pack rats so we usually bring lots of stuff...not sure how much all that stuff weighs. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Sidewinder

Oshields,

Check out the posts by 1stTimeAround....Or he may chime in here. I think Jason tried towing his 28RSDS with his Tundra, be he just didn't feel good about it. I think the 28BHS is abit lighter than the 28RSDS (it has no rear slide). We have a 28BHS and the trusty old F150 does just fine.

Hopes this helps (a little bit at least)

Sidewinder


----------



## hurricaneplumber

My 2004 28BHS sticker specifications:

GVWR=7000lbs
UVW=5260lbs
45 gallon water=374lbs
14 gallons LP=60
CCC=1306 (amount of stuff you can add)

UVW is the weight the trailer came from the factory, no batteries, no propane. I have dual 6 volts, each at 62lbs. I measured my tongue weight at 750lbs the other day.

UVW + Propane + Batteries = 5450 lbs.
Plus clothes, bedding, food, dishes, utensils, pans, decorations, dog accessories.....roughly 400 to 800 lbs.


----------



## JOELs28BHS

oshields said:


> Just found the Towing Calculator in another thread. Does anyone know the dry axle weight for the OB 28BHS, 26RS, and 28RSDS.
> 
> Who is towing with a Tundra and what TT do you have? How's it working out? What do you bring with you? We are considering upgrading our TT and I'm worried about weight. We're pack rats so we usually bring lots of stuff...not sure how much all that stuff weighs. Thanks for your help.
> [snapback]37970[/snapback]​


I have a 28 BHS, the book says 5300lbs, but I put mine on the scales on the way home from picking it up and it was just over 6000 lbs empty. Mine weighs around 7200 lbs the way I tow it. My '97 1500 Sub would not tow it at all,







I had to buy a bigger truck. I bought a '91 2500 Sub with a "454"with a 3.54 gear ratio,







and it didn't pull it that well either. I now have a '03 F350 C/C Diesel







, now I have enough truck. I hit the hiway set the cruise at 70 mph and go with no worries







. Good Luck and Happy Camping


----------



## Sidewinder

Man, I've got to make a trip to the scales. I thought I was pulling about 6K#, but if I'm over 7K#, I'm more impressed with the F150 than ever.









Sidewinder


----------



## Jacko

oshields said:


> Just found the Towing Calculator in another thread.Â Does anyone know the dry axle weight for the OB 28BHS, 26RS, and 28RSDS.Â
> 
> Who is towing with a Tundra and what TT do you have?Â How's it working out?Â What do you bring with you?Â We are considering upgrading our TT and I'm worried about weight.Â We're pack rats so we usually bring lots of stuff...not sure how much all that stuff weighs.Â Thanks for your help.
> [snapback]37970[/snapback]​


When it comes to towing I think safety is the best policy. I have a 28BHS, and towed it with a chevy Tahoe, and it just didn't feel safe. It got the job done, but when the bigger trucks went by or the road was windy it felt like the trailer was taking the Tahoe for a ride.







The Wife and I didn't feel safe, and we wanted to relax when we camped/travel. We upgraded our TV, and could be happier. I think the Tundra can pull it fine, but you have to comfortable with it. Make sure you check all your weights for your vehicle. My Tahoe was rated to pull 6900 lbs, but it was really working to pull under that weight. Moreover, we felt unsafe. A good rear end ratio is helpful too. 3:73 or 4:10, I wouldn't have anything less for that trailer.

We upgraded to a chevy 2500 with 6.0/ 4:10, and now we can relax, and I don't worry about weight. I think more truck is better for peace of mind--and it makes our trips much more relaxing. This is just my take, and I hope the very best for you. Go to the towing section you will find anything you need to know about towing.

Jack


----------



## Jacko

JOELs28BHS said:


> oshields said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just found the Towing Calculator in another thread.Â Does anyone know the dry axle weight for the OB 28BHS, 26RS, and 28RSDS.Â
> 
> Who is towing with a Tundra and what TT do you have?Â How's it working out?Â What do you bring with you?Â We are considering upgrading our TT and I'm worried about weight.Â We're pack rats so we usually bring lots of stuff...not sure how much all that stuff weighs.Â Thanks for your help.
> [snapback]37970[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 28 BHS, the book says 5300lbs, but I put mine on the scales on the way home from picking it up and it was just over 6000 lbs empty. Mine weighs around 7200 lbs the way I tow it. My '97 1500 Sub would not tow it at all,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to buy a bigger truck. I bought a '91 2500 Sub with a "454"with a 3.54 gear ratio,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it didn't pull it that well either. I now have a '03 F350 C/C Diesel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , now I have enough truck. I hit the hiway set the cruise at 70 mph and go with no worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Good Luck and Happy Camping
> [snapback]37976[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

that's amazing--what year is your 28bhs? I have a 05 and it says dry weight is 4930--I wonder if mine is off that much. Any advise on how to get my TT weighed?

can you go to those truck weigh stations?
Jack


----------



## tdvffjohn

The dry weight is without options and yes you can use truck stops.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Also, if you have a stone yard, or refuse transfer facility in town, they should have scales too. Most will weigh your vehicle for a minimum fee.

The sticker inside the cabinet is supposed to be the wgt of the trailer, after contruction, with options. But as we have seen from some of what folks have experienced, that is not always the case.

I really need to get my TT weighed. Have I said that before??

Tim


----------



## oshields

Based on this, we might be pushing the limits of the Tundra.

GVWR = 6010
Tow Rating = ~7100
Curb Weight = 4685
GCVWR = 11,800

Here's what we usually carry. I have no idea how much it weighs WeberQ grill with stand, extra propane bottle, outside rug, 4-5 chairs, firewood, 4 bikes with rack, 2 water hose, electrical cord, food, clothes, pots, pans, etc plus us ~450lbs. We've never tried dry camping so I don't see the need to carry water.

Not sure what to do. We really can't afford to upgrade our truck. We usually keep a car/truck until the wheels are ready to fall off. I drive a '96 Camry with about 270K miles on it and DH drives is a '92 Ranger with about 285K.

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> We've never tried dry camping so I don't see the need to carry water.


Even if you using full hookups, it's always a good idea to carry a few gallons of water, for incidental stops. That way, the rest area you stop at doesn't need to have facilities.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

Ditto, kids equal bathroom stops.


----------



## California Jim

From :JOELs28BHS

[/quote]
but I put mine on the scales on the way home from picking it up and it was just over 6000 lbs empty. [snapback]37976[/snapback]​[/quote]

If accurate that's really disturbing.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

unloaded vehicle weight 4930lbs.---28BHS

Plus options, which is what is on the sticker.

These are options that add to the base weight.

Outback Options
Outside Camp Kitchen 
Oven 
4-Stabilizer Jacks 
Outside Shower 
2 Security Lights 
Tub Surround 
6 gal. Gas/Electric DSI Water Heater 
14â€ Spare Tire Kit 
Exterior Aluminum Picnic Table

Comfort Package: 
TV Antenna/Cable Hook up 
Microwave 
AM/FM/CD Stereo 
A & E Awning 
13,500 Ducted Carrier A/C (w/Remote)

Designer Package 
Oval Mirror 
Wall Border 
Cloth Shower Curtain 
Laundry Hamper 
Bathroom Accessories 
Brushed Nickel Coat Hooks 
Utensil Rack 
Sofa Pillows 
Innerspring Mattress 
Bedspread 
LP/Battery Cover 
Chrome Bumper Cover 
Catch-All Tray 
Raised Panel Refrigerator 
Recessed Cutting Board

UNLOADED-VEHICLE-WEIGHT is calculated as base unit with standard equipment only.


----------



## Herbicidal

oshields said:


> Just found the Towing Calculator in another thread. Does anyone know the dry axle weight for the OB 28BHS, 26RS, and 28RSDS.
> 
> Who is towing with a Tundra and what TT do you have? How's it working out? What do you bring with you? We are considering upgrading our TT and I'm worried about weight. We're pack rats so we usually bring lots of stuff...not sure how much all that stuff weighs. Thanks for your help.
> [snapback]37970[/snapback]​


We have a 2001 Tundra 4x4 4.7 v8. We have a 2004 26RS. We have been on about 6 trips with it so far. The Tundra does a fine job as long as you don't push it too hard. There are 4 in my family and we also toss our Yamaha 3000 SEI generator in the bed of the truck. Sometimes our bikes come with. We'll usually throw in some firewood as well. We'll have food in the fridge and pantry. We also leave the dishes and silverware in the trailer with our bedding. The kids bring stuff to keep them entertained while we drive, but they are limited to 2 tubs of stuff. We don't pack real heavy, in my opinion - but the scales won't lie!









I have done some perfomance mods to my truck including headers and the Unichip engine management module. I have also upgraded my factory tranny cooler to a larger one to help with heat management.

The sticker inside the trailer shows the weight from the factory as approx. 4,700 lbs. I have not had it "officially" weighed, but I found a full-service truck stop about 15 miles away that will weigh my trailer for $8. We have a week long trip scheduled to start on June 20th. I will try to get it weighed before we go.

If I can be of further assistance, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## 54telluride

oshields,

I tow a 05 26RS with a 05 Tundra 4x4 Double cab. We went on a 1200 mile trip to southern Kentucky and was very impressed with the stability of the longer wheel base and the no concerns with the power of the 4.7. We traveled up some steep grades in southern Kentucky with no issues. You had to darn near be a Billy Goat to get around the hills of the campground we choose but we make it with ease. Make sure you get the good WD hitch and consider a Duel Cam antisway setup with a Tekonsha Prodigy brake controller.

I do want to make sure I have the trailer and truck packed correctly so as to not put too much wt. on the already heavy tonge of the 26 RS. I plan to weight our TT and TV this summer some time.

Good Luck


----------



## Reverie

Kimbo
You know my thinking, if it doesn't feel comfortable, no matter how the numbers add up don't do it. Personally, I don't mind. Then again some would argue (particularly my DW) that I might be an idiot.









Reverie


----------



## oshields

Thanks again for all the replies. We would be very interested in hearing from those who weigh your TV and TT....26RS or 28BHS.

It's hard to believe the 28BHS dry weight is more than 1000 lbs off. I was estimating about 350lbs for options and 140lbs for propane and a battery.

We have used the toilet in route once for our 3 yo girl. I used bottled water for the toilet. Forgot to include 2 coolers with drinks/ice and blender for margaritas in the stuff we carry.

Hope everyone has a happy, safe Memorial Day weekend!!!


----------



## Mtn.Mike

When I weighed my 2005 26RS at a "Cat" scale my trailer with full propane and about 10 gallons of water weighed 4560 lbs. This included everything available on the trailer. My TV is a 2001 Chevrolet Silverado (see below) and it weighed 5840 lbs. Hope that this helps you.









Mike


----------



## 1stTimeAround

OSHIELDS,

I have a Tundra and it was intended to be my tow vehicle for my 28RSS (no longer in production, 28RSDS is same unit essentially) and it didn't seem to be enough vehicle for me to do the job.

The final straw was when I took it to the scales and found that the truck and trailer together came within 50 lbs of GCWR. The key for you will be to weigh everything and then make your decision. In all honesty, if my weights were not SO close, I probably would have made a test pull or two with the Tundra and then made my decision. However, in the litigation happy society we live in, and for my own peace of mind, I felt that the numbers were just way to close for comfort. I upgraded my TV to a Dodge 2500 Diesel, now I can pull my house and the Outback!! (at the same time!)

I LOVE my Toyota, I have only owned Toyotas and if they made a 2500, I probably would have bought one. Unfortunately, the weight just didn't work out for the TT I purchased.

Good Luck

Jason


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Mtn Mike, was that the axle wgt of the TT, or the total wgt including the tongue wgt? I would be interested to know, as the label in the cabinet of my 26RS says 4760 UVW.

I will get mine to the stone yard next week, as this is killing me not knowing. Of course, my wgts will be loaded for camping, with the exception of some food, and clothes.

I will post the info that I get from the scales.

Tim


----------



## Mtn.Mike

I weighed the trailer and the truck together on the "Cat" scale so I would assume that it
was the axle weight. The combined weight of the two were 10,600 lbs. which is 2900 lbs
under my weight limit according to Chevrolet.









Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

To get all the important wgts, you need to make a few passes on the scale.

1. Just the truck, with the hitch in place, and a full tank of fuel. (TV's wgt)
2. Both the truck and the trailer, with all 4 axles on the scale. (combined wgt)
3. Just the trailer axles on the scale (trailer axle wgt)
4. (optional) As your pulling off the scale, weigh only the rear axle. It should be half of the axle wgt in step 3.
5. Compute your tongue wgt.

Using steps 1,2, and 3, we can now come up with 5. Subtract from the combined wgt (2), the TV wgt (1), and the axle wgt of the TT (3). The remainder should be your tongue wgt (5).

Add your tongue wgt to the axle wgt to get the total wgt of the TT. Tongue should be between 10 and 15% of this figure.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Tim,

Did you ever get your trailer weighed?

I just went to the landfill this weekend and asked if I could get my camper weighed, he said sure but it won't be a certified weight number. I guess the scales are good enough to take my money but may not be all that accurate. I am going to drive down there someday soon and get a free weigh just to see where things are at. He told me to just stop in anytime. For a certified weight I need to go to the scrap yard people.

Kevin


----------



## tdvffjohn

Kevin, I think what he is telling you is that he has not been certified by weights and measures, legal thing. It does not mean he is not accurate, it just cannot be used as a legal weight.

We used to get cocoa bean loads weighed full and empty with a trailer and that would verify the accurate weight of the load, using a certified scale. Missing weight meant stolen freight.

Would work for your purposes.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Haven't had the chance to get over to the stone yard yet. I've already checked with them, if I need a printout, it's $10 a pass, if she can just write it down a piece of scrap paper, then it's $0 a pass. I don't think I need a print out.

I'm working days for the next 5 days, so I will not be able to get it done until at least Monday.

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Well, I just got back from the stone yard, and the scales, and the news is mixed.

Here is how things measured up.

a-Tow Vehicle (2002 Chevy Avalanche 1500) Full fuel, myself, hitch bar, assorted stuff in cargo bed. scale=6,180 GVWR=7,000 everything OK (no wonder I only get 12 mpg around town)

b-Combined Wgt of TV/TT=12,360# GCWR=13,000# everything OK (but its getting close)

c-Axle Wgt of TT scale=5,400# GAWR of TT 2,750# each axle 5,500#f total. OK but close.

d-TT wgt based on 12,360-6180=6180 Not good. 180# over GVWR of TT

e-Tongue wgt based on b-a-c=e 780# Good for total wgt of TT (12.6%), but since it's overwgt to begin with, bad.

I will be removing some stuff from the trailer, mostly the lumber that I carry, and perhaps I will be carrying the grill in the truck from now on.

Of course this is good ammo to use to justify a new TV......that combined wgt is a little close for comfort. Oh no, I think the fever is coming back.

Does anybody else find it coincidental, or even a bit freaky that the TT and the TV have the exact same wgts?

Tim


----------



## Herbicidal

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Well, I just got back from the stone yard, and the scales, and the news is mixed.
> 
> Here is how things measured up.
> 
> a-Tow Vehicle (2002 Chevy Avalanche 1500) Full fuel, myself, hitch bar, assorted stuff in cargo bed. scale=6,180 GVWR=7,000 everything OK (no wonder I only get 12 mpg around town)
> 
> b-Combined Wgt of TV/TT=12,360# GCWR=13,000# everything OK (but its getting close)
> 
> c-Axle Wgt of TT scale=5,400# GAWR of TT 2,750# each axle 5,500#f total. OK but close.
> 
> d-TT wgt based on 12,360-6180=6180 Not good. 180# over GVWR of TT
> 
> e-Tongue wgt based on b-a-c=e 780# Good for total wgt of TT (12.6%), but since it's overwgt to begin with, bad.
> 
> I will be removing some stuff from the trailer, mostly the lumber that I carry, and perhaps I will be carrying the grill in the truck from now on.
> 
> Of course this is good ammo to use to justify a new TV......that combined wgt is a little close for comfort. Oh no, I think the fever is coming back.
> 
> Does anybody else find it coincidental, or even a bit freaky that the TT and the TV have the exact same wgts?
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]39594[/snapback]​


Interesting numbers! Besides the lumber, was the trailer packed the way you would go camping? Water in the fresh water tank? Things like that...

I have the exact same trailer and year. I hope to be able to get it to some truck scales the weekend of the 18th prior to our Yosemite trip and see what my weights are.

Thanks for posting the info.


----------



## jgerni

Wow...that 26RS needs to go on a diet.

Did you have the family loaded in the Avalanche and was it full of fuel?

With the weight of the Avalanche at 6180 + 780 tongue weight your 40lbs below your GVWR of 7000lbs.

Am I calculating that correct?

The 25RSS have even less cargo carring weight so I'm probably over as well.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

The Av was full of fuel, and had me in it, as well as two sets of turnout gear for work, and some assorted tools and stuff that stay in there all the time. The trailer was pretty much packed for camping, minus some food (pantry was stocked, and there were a few things in the reefer, but not as much as we would be taking.

The water levels were about where they would be while traveling. We usually have full hookup sites, so I only carry a few gallons of water for incidental stops along the way, but that is still about 80-100 lbs.

I am leaning more and more towards a new TV every day....

Tim


----------



## BobbyDup

Read the thread in this forum called Denali pulling 31RQS. BUY A HENSLEY AND DON'T WORRRY BE HAPPY.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

A Hensley doesn't solve the problem of being overweight. It will actually contribute to it, as if I remember correctly, it weighs about 200 lbs. Besides, the HP Dual Cam that I'm using now is working just fine.

Tim


----------



## JOELs28BHS

oshields said:


> Just found the Towing Calculator in another thread. Does anyone know the dry axle weight for the OB 28BHS, 26RS, and 28RSDS.
> 
> Who is towing with a Tundra and what TT do you have? How's it working out? What do you bring with you? We are considering upgrading our TT and I'm worried about weight. We're pack rats so we usually bring lots of stuff...not sure how much all that stuff weighs. Thanks for your help.
> [snapback]37970[/snapback]​










In response to your ?, On our way home today I weighed my '03 28 BHS on a commercial Truck scale and it tipped the scales at 7000lbs.. I tow with around 1/3 tank of fresh water, 0 grey and what ever the DW and kids put in the black on the way home. My Morge Drawer and front storage area is full of the normal camping stuff. I carry my spare tire under the real Queen Bed that I just moded before we left this week end. The dealer told me when we bought it that my '97 1500 Suburban would pull it just fine- NOT!!! I then bought a '91 R2500 Suburban (CHERRY) with a 454cid but not enough rear gear, I used this for 2 years. I now have the truck that does every thing I need, Please don't make the mistake I made and buy a TT that is close to your tow capacity and think it will be O/K, It is very encomforable towing with a marginal TV. 
HAPPY CAMPING and GOD BLESS


----------



## Rich in CO

Where can I find tis towing calculator everyone is refering to.


----------



## kjp1969

Joel,

Holy cow, do you actually tow a boat behind your trailer?

Kevin P.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Don't know if its the same as everyone else is talking about, but I have one that I found on the internet that is an Excel Spreadsheet. If you'd like a copy of it, PM me with your e-mail address and I can send a copy to you.

Tim


----------



## JOELs28BHS

kjp1969 said:


> Joel,
> 
> Holy cow, do you actually tow a boat behind your trailer?
> 
> Kevin P.
> [snapback]40301[/snapback]​










Why yes Kevin I do, but the longest trip that I have pulled that way is about 180 miles of mostly Hiway. I spent alot of time on the boat trailer to get it where the boat trailer tires always turn inside the TT tires, that way I always know where its at. I have done my research and it is legal to tow double in Ga., Fla., Al.,
Tn., SC., and I think in NC.. It pulls effortless and I love the looks I get.


----------



## Highlander96

http://www.rvtowingtips.com

Check under the "What can I tow?" tab and go to the bottom.

There is also a HP calculator as well.

Good Luck!

Tim (squared) action


----------



## Herbicidal

I found out our local 'recycle center' aka the dump has scales and allows people to weigh their rigs for no fee (not certified). So I hooked up my Tundra and our 2004 26RS and drove over there.

I first weighed the truck and trailer together. The gas tank was about 2/3's full. The trailer had empty fresh, grey and black water tanks. We have dual 12 volt batteries and the propane tanks are: 1 full, the other 1/2 full. The trailer always contains all necessary kitchen supplies, our bedding which is basically some pillows and sleeping bags and in the front storage area we have our camp chairs, wheel chocks, wheel leveler's and a couple of other random things. Usually we'll put about 10 gallons or so of fresh water in the tank for travel incidentals.









Total combined weight: 10,500 lbs.
Truck only: 5,200 lbs.
Trailer only: 5,300 lbs.
Tongue weight: 800 lbs.

Total GVWR for the Tundra: 6,063 lbs.
Total GVWR for the trailer: 6,000 lbs.

We have 1,000 lb WD bars with a DrawTite hitch. My plan is to go back to the scales on Monday of next week on our way to Yosemite (great way to start the trip by going to the dump!







) with everything loaded the way it would be for a camping trip and see what the difference is. We are a family of four and the kids will bring stuff to entertain them on the road and we would usually toss in some firewood as well. So I think we pack relatively lite.

Anyway, that's how my numbers look. I'll post the "camping weight" numbers once we return.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

When you say trailer only, do you mean just the axle's, or did you unhook and leave the whole trailer, tongue and all on the scale? That is quite a difference from what I got with my '04 26RS.

Tim


----------



## Herbicidal

hatcityhosehauler said:


> When you say trailer only, do you mean just the axle's, or did you unhook and leave the whole trailer, tongue and all on the scale? That is quite a difference from what I got with my '04 26RS.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]40433[/snapback]​


Hi Tim,

I weighed truck and trailer together (10,500), then backed up, unhooked the trailer and only weighed the truck (5,200). Subtracted the difference and came up with the trailer weight (5,300). For the tongue weight, I hooked back up and pulled the trailer so that the wheels were off the scale (maybe a foot back) then set her down on a wooden block, and drove the truck off the other end of the scale. That gave me the 800 lb number.

Remember, this is my "pre" camping weight with no, errr, fluids. So I am curious on what the number will be when we put in our food, clothing, games and some water etc.

Hopefully I answered your question.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Yep, sure did. Thanks. I was just trying to compare it to the weights I got.

Tim


----------



## kjdj

TV GVWR 7600# weighed 6480# loaded Lowtop Chev conversion van w/family, full tank
Trailer GVWR 6000# Weighed 5800# on axles 10 gal water 6 bikes food fore 4 days.
820# Tongue
Rating of Van 12,000# Total combined 13.010#

Yes I am 1010# over combined but 1020# over trailer cap. HUH! As per the Keystone GVWR method???

Keystone method of GVWR:
Per the owners manual spec ( GVWR = 6000# incl tongue) Keystone includes the tongue weight in the GVWR. This is why the axles appear to be undersized at 2700# a piece.They are not. 
The max trailer weight of a 26RS on axles is only 5400# with a tongue 600#= 6000#

I don't know what Keystone uses to weigh at the factory. 
The 26RS weighed 5340# off the lot. I weighed it.

My trailer left the dealer with 60# of cargo capacity!

Works for me.
I'm happy with my overweightness


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Keystone method of GVWR:
> Per the owners manual spec ( GVWR = 6000# incl tongue) Keystone includes the tongue weight in the GVWR. This is why the axles appear to be undersized at 2700# a piece.They are not.
> The max trailer weight of a 26RS on axles is only 5400# with a tongue 600#= 6000#


There is actually nothing wrong with this method. The Gross Vehicle Weight Rating (GVWR) is the most the entire vehicle can weigh. When calculating the Gross Wgt of the vehicle, you must take into account the wgt at all points where the load is carried to ground. This would be each wheel, and the tongue jack. The 26RS has a GAWR of 2750# per axle (Front the DOT tag on the street side, near the water heater), or 5500# total. The total of all gross wgt ratings will often be h igher than the GVRW. Take my Avalanche for an example. GAWR for the front=3800#, GAWR for the rear=4000#, GVWR=7000#.

The manufacturers that don't add tongue wgt into the GVWR would actually scare me. As an unknowing customer might forget to figure in the tongue for actual weight.

Tim


----------



## kjdj

"The manufacturers that don't add tongue wgt into the GVWR would actually scare me. As an unknowing customer might forget to figure in the tongue for actual weight."

Tim
[snapback]40448[/snapback]​[/quote]

I agree but if the trailer rolls off the lot at 5500# you will never be able to haul water or waste.

The 26RS sleeps 6 in real beds you so can count on 60#(incl.food) per person in "stuff".

My point is everyone should get their rig weighed. I predict 50% or more of us are over the trailers GVWR.

I'm mad I had to take my 2 60# gellcells out and put the stock junk battery back in.

Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I'm in the same boat. My 26RS tipped the scales at 6180# total. I was under the GAWR of 5500# though.

GVW=6180
GAW=5400
Tongue=780

It actually puts my Avalanche over the limit when you add my wife, kids, the dog, and all the stuff I usually put in the back of truck. I'll be removing a bunch of stuff from my TT, and weighing it as I take it out. Maybe move some stuff around, and then have the TT weighed again. I think the only way to do this the right way is to get a new truck though. Maybe one of those big duramax/allison crew cab doolies.









Lets see, how will I be able to explain that one to the wife.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Sounds like someone







"Tim", is planning ahead for his wife's new 5'ver.


----------



## camping479

> I think the only way to do this the right way is to get a new truck though. Maybe one of those big duramax/allison crew cab doolies.


Or just carry less stuff









Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Or just carry less stuff biggrin.gif
> 
> Mike


Oh,....I never thought of that.

Tim


----------



## Herbicidal

Well we had a great time in Yosemite! Wish we were still there. Anyway, back on the morning of our departure I went back to the scales (by myself) and weighed it all again. They were quite busy so I was only able to get total weight of truck and trailer together and the truck by itself.

The weights from before (pre-camping):

Total combined weight: 10,500 lbs.
Truck only: 5,200 lbs.
Trailer only: 5,300 lbs.
Tongue weight: 800 lbs.

Total GVWR for the Tundra: 6,063 lbs.
Total GVWR for the trailer: 6,000 lbs.

The weights when loaded for camping (no water in trailer):

Total combined weight: 11,240 lbs.
Truck only: 5,620 lbs.
Trailer only: 5,620 lbs.
Tongue weight: didn't have time to weigh.

Difference:

Truck only: 420 lbs worth of stuff in the truck, plus full tank of fuel
Trailer only: 320 lbs worth of food, clothing and play things for the kids.

We are under the max for our truck, but not by a whole lot. Figure my family of four weighs about 400 lbs, (kids are 4 1/2 and 8) which brings the total weight of my truck real close to the GVWR of 6,063. Overall, we would not pack much different from one trip to the next except to add some water to the trailer for unexpected potty breaks.

Anyway, it was an interesting exercise and I am glad to see we are not over our limits.


----------

